# Bikehubstore.com



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Just passing along the excellent experience I had at Bikehubstore.com. If you build your own wheels, they're a great source for parts. Great prices and obscenely quick response and turnaround. Definitely for real.


----------



## CracKinG DucK (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, it seems like an advertisement if you don't share your wheels.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

CracKinG DucK said:


> Well, it seems like an advertisement if you don't share your wheels.


Lol. I was hoping my 6 years as a forum member would do that.

My wheels are the SuperLight front and rear hubs laced to Kinlin 27 rims with Sapim Laser spokes and brass nurps. Polished aluminum all around, 1430g. Sorry no pics, the wheels are living at my parents house.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

+1 for Brandon and the Bikehubstore and, NO, this is not an Ad. I bought hubs from him when he was just getting his site started and was primarily selling on ebay. Exchanged emails and have spoken with him by phone a couple of times. He seems to be great guy to deal with, who just loves cycling, and is expanding that interest into a business opportunity. He stands behind his products and when I need more wheelbuilding supplies, I'll certainly give his site a look to see if he has what I need.


----------



## CracKinG DucK (Mar 3, 2012)

Actually i have planned to buy a pair of wheels from him too....
i said that because i would like to see some pic and details, sorry for that


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Bikehubstore does not sell wheelsets, but they do have all the components that you need to construct a set.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I've thought of lacing up some parts from there. How are the hubs? Likes, dislikes, loud, not...that sort of thing.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tconrady said:


> I've thought of lacing up some parts from there. How are the hubs? Likes, dislikes, loud, not...that sort of thing.


The hubs that Brandon sells are from Asia (as are lots of hubs!) and are excellent for their price. They are very easy to service - the ratchety parts can be re-lubed in about a minute. The sealed bearings are easily replaced, readily available and inexpensive.

Those hubs get louder when they need re-lubing. Their noise is a great indicator of when to do this.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

tconrady said:


> I've thought of lacing up some parts from there. How are the hubs? Likes, dislikes, loud, not...that sort of thing.


The hubs are alright. You're never going to mistake them for DT 240s, but for the price they're great. A little loud, but not CK loud. Freehub body had an external rubber seal which didn't thrill me. Looked like they'd be easy to take apart but I didn't try. On the road they were fine, but I've only got ~100 miles so far.


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

I have had a set and they have been great, except that the 66g front hub has very small bearings so durability isn't that great. I am 140lbs and I wouldn't get the 66g front again. Definitely go for the stronger hubs with the wider flange spacing. Boyd wheels use the same hubs which definitely adds assurance to their quality.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

kbiker3111 said:


> Just passing along the excellent experience I had at Bikehubstore.com. If you build your own wheels, they're a great source for parts. Great prices and obscenely quick response and turnaround. Definitely for real.


I have one of his wide front hubs built into a Hed c2, bought spokes and nipples, too. 

Hub is nice. There's not a ton to differentiate a front hub, but this seems to hit the high points. Light, decent bearings, good spacing.

There was a small problem with my order (wrong color spokes), but the replacements were on their way instantly. Like, I sent an email mentioning it, ate dinner, and when I checked my email after, the shipping notice was there.

Don't know when I'll be building wheels next, but when I do, the likelihood that Brandon gets my business is very high.


----------



## cha_cha_ (Sep 27, 2008)

i put an order in with BHS last weekend and got an email early monday asking if i really wanted 1 silver and 1 black hub - i had originally put together my order thinking i wanted silver hubs but had changed my mind but screwed it up somehow. Brandon noticed this was a bit odd and whether i really wanted 2 different colours. a quick email back sorted the problem and saved me from ordering the wrong parts.


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

I bought rims, hubs, spokes from them (Brandon), and the shipping was very fast. Hopefully he can keep up the good service as the business grows ... always a challenge it seems. 

The hubs are nice quality for the money. Not sure how well the bearings would hold up for a super Clyde, or Cyclocross, but mine have been good so far.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a set 28/32 kinlin xr30s with the larger flange front hub. I weigh 210lbs and they're a solid set of wheels. The rear hubs are noisy from new. I dont mind it. Unfortunately i cant say if they're reliable since ive got only 120kms on them.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

Brandon is a top shelf guy and the success his business is seeing is a direct result of that. I'm certain I'm just one of many stating the obvious but you will never regret doing business with him either personally or the products he sells.

My first two wheelsets used the SL78/SL211's. At the time I purchased them, the combo was $100 to my front door. Are they Alchemy or Tune quality? Nope, but they are ~10% the cost and decent geometry for amateur wheel-builder, non-racer, century ridin' types like myself. Want great geometry?....take a peek at the new SFL71W and tell me that won't build up a stiff wheel? *Definitely* picking it up for my new set of carbons.....


----------



## Gravy (Jul 31, 2003)

I am in total agreement, built my 1st set of wheels up using hubs and rims from BHS and am totally happy with purchase. Superfast shipping and good guy to deal with.
G


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

I was just chiming in late, Bikehubstore.com is great. Just finished my first build with the Kinlin 19W and SL79 hubs. 24/28.


----------



## Wheelieman (Aug 27, 2012)

I will admit that I am a noob to the site. You can easily tell by the amount of posts I have made. I have visited the site in question and will say that they seem very limited in terms of selection. I would have thought that they would be able to carry much more product especially for an online retailer. That's just my 2 cents/


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wheelieman said:


> I will admit that I am a noob to the site. You can easily tell by the amount of posts I have made. I have visited the site in question and will say that they seem very limited in terms of selection. I would have thought that they would be able to carry much more product especially for an online retailer. That's just my 2 cents/


IMO BHS.com is a small entrepreneurship which has broken into the very tough market of wheel sales especially with all the Chinese rims retailing for $450 for full carbon (Keep your fingers crossed hope they don't crack while riding wheels). 

I think they are doing quite well and, with proper business sense, introducing new product as the interest rises. Sure there may be larger companies out there with a greater selection but I'm sure the prices are higher and the customer service is not as quick and as honest as BHS.com's.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

They're not a mega retailer, his site is more to sell those specific hubs and rims. He also ships amazingly fast. 

Throw together those hubs with a kinlin rim, and you've got a light, cheap AND strong wheel set that really wont leave you asking for more. The seal isnt the best thing in the world, but I used the hubs as a rain bike in portland without issues. It takes 5 minutes to tear down and lube them. 

The freehub aluminum is rock hard... harder than most I think. I use it with a loose cog cassette with surprisingly minimal gouging.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Lightweight hubs and rims and spokes ... and alloy nipples ... all at a very competitive price ... That is all I want ... 

View attachment 263591


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Lightweight hubs and rims and spokes ... and alloy nipples ... all at a very competitive price ... That is all I want ...
> 
> View attachment 263591


Those look amazing. What's the build specs and weight?


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Total weight = 1,389g for the wheelset or 1,423g with rim tape
View attachment 263632


I used half alloy and half brass nipples ...


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

ive bought from Brandon quite a few times, never a problem and some of the best customer service i have gotten. Will certainly continue to buy from him when i need hubs.


----------

